# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام محكمة النقض في الدفوع الموضوعية

## لارين

لما كان الأصل في الدفاع الشرعي أنه من الدفوع الموضوعية التي يجب التمسك بها لدى محكمة الموضوع ولا تجوز إثارتها لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض إلا إذا كانت الوقائع الثابتة بالحكم دالة بذاتها على تحقق حالة الدفاع الشرعي كما عرفه القانون أو ترشح لقيامها ، وكان يبين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعنين لم يدفعوا أمام محكمة الموضوع بقيام حالة الدفاع الشرعي ، وكانت وقائع الدعوى كما أثبتها الحكم المطعون فيه لا تتوافر فيها تلك الحالة ولا ترشح لقيامها إذ لم يرد في مدونات الحكم ما يفيد أن المجني عليه هو الذي بدأ بالعدوان حتى يكون للطاعنين الحق في استعمال القوة اللازمة لرد العدوان ، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعنون في هذا الوجه لا يكون مقبولاً ، ولا ينال من ذلك أن المدافع عن الطاعن الثالث طلب تطبيق المادتين 7 ، 60 من قانون العقوبات إذ لم يوضح في مرافعته سبب هذا الطلب ومرماه ، فلا تثريب على المحكمة إن هي سكتت عنه إيراداً له ورداً عليه . (الطعن رقم 12754 لسنة 82 جلسة 2014/04/02 س 65 )

لما كانت المحكمة قد حصلت أقوال شاهد الإثبات بما لا تناقض فيه واطمأنت إلى صحة تصويره للواقعة وبما يكفى بياناً لوجه استدلالها بها ، فإن النعى بخصوص ذلك وبتلفيق وكيدية الاتهام لا يعدو من الدفوع الموضوعية التى لا تستلزم من المحكمة رداً خاصاً ، لأن الرد عليها مستفاد ضمناً من قضائها بالإدانة استناداً إلى أدلة الثبوت التى ركنت إليها ، ومن ثم فإن النعى على الحكم بهذا الوجه من الطعن يكون في غير محله . (الطعن رقم 53085 لسنة 74 جلسة 2012/11/07 س 63 )

من المقرر ان الدفع بشيوع التهمة هو من الدفوع الموضوعية التى لا تستلزم من المحكمة رداً خاصاً اكتفاء بما تورده من أدلة الإثبات التى تطمئن إليها بما يفيد اطراحها فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الصدد لا يكون مقبولاً . (الطعن رقم 58362 لسنة 74 جلسة 2012/10/18)

من المقرر أن الدفع بتلفيق الاتهام أو كيديته من الدفوع الموضوعية التى لا تستوجب في الأصل من المحكمة رداً صريحاً مادام الرد مستفاداً ضمناً من القضاء بالإدانة استناداً إلى أدلة الثبوت التى أوردها الحكم . (الطعن رقم 8033 لسنة 81 جلسة 2012/07/17 س 63 )

من المقرر أن الدفع بشيوع التهمة أو بعدم سيطرة المتهم على مكان الضبط من الدفوع الموضوعية التى لا تستلزم من المحكمة رداً خاصاً اكتفاء بما تورده من أدلة الثبوت التى تطمئن إليها بما تفيد اطراحها ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه على ما استقر في عقيدة ووجدان المحكمة من انبساط سلطان الطاعن على الآثار المضبوطة تأسيساً على أدلة سائغة لها أصلها في الأوراق وتتفق والاقتضاء العقلى والمنطقى فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن يكون في غير محله . (الطعن رقم 5400 لسنة 81 جلسة 2012/01/21 س 63 )

من المقرر أن الدفع بعدم معقولية حدوث الواقعة وفق ما شهد به الضابط هو من الدفوع الموضوعية التي لا تستلزم من المحكمة رداً خاصاً اكتفاءً بما تورده من أدلة الثبوت التي تطمئن إليها (الطعن رقم 38273 لسنة 74 جلسة 2010/12/04 س 61 ص 682 )

لما كان الدفع بعدم صحة الواقعة من الدفوع الموضوعية التي لا تستلزم من المحكمة رداً خاصاً اكتفاء بما تورده من أدلة الثبوت التي تطمئن إليها بما يفيد اطراحها ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن نعياً على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير مقبول . (الطعن رقم 5110 لسنة 80 جلسة 2010/11/01 س 61 ص 596 )

من المقرر أن الدفع باستحالة الرؤية وعدم معقولية تصوير الشهود لواقعة الضبط من الدفوع الموضوعية التي لا تستلزم من المحكمة رداً خاصاً اكتفاء بما تورده من أدلة الثبوت التي تطمئن إليها بما يفيد اطراحها ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها منها وهو ما لا يجوز معاودة إثارته أمام محكمة النقض . (الطعن رقم 12428 لسنة 69 جلسة 2007/10/18 س 58 )

لما كان الثابت من الاطلاع على مذكرة دفاع الطاعن أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية المرفق بأسباب الطعن صورة رسمية منها أنه تمسك بعدم علمه باليوم المحدد لبيع المحجوزات . لما كان ذلك ، وكان قضاء محكمة النقض مستقراً على أنه يشترط للعقاب على جريمة تبديد المحجوزات أن يكون المتهم عالماً علماً حقيقياً باليوم المحدد للبيع ثم يتعمد عدم تقديم المحجوزات في هذا اليوم بقصد عرقلة التنفيذ ، ومن ثم فإن الدفع بعدم العلم بيوم البيع يعد من الدفوع الموضوعية الجوهرية لما يستهدفه من نفي عنصر من عناصر الجريمة ، لا تقوم بدونه ويتعين على المحكمة أن تتناوله بالرد ، وإلا كان حكمها قاصراً . لما كان ذلك ، وكان هذا الدفع قد أبدى أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية - على النحو سالف البيان - عند نظر موضوع معارضة الطاعن الاستئنافية ، وهو ما كان يوجب على المحكمة أن تبدى الرأي بشأنه ، إلا أنها التفتت عن ذلك ، وإذ كان دفاع الطاعن على هذه الصورة آنفة الذكر يعد دفاعاً جوهرياً لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم في الدعوى بحيث إذا صح لتغير به وجه الرأي في الدعوى ، فإن المحكمة إذ لم تفطن لفحواه وتقسطه حقه وتعنى بتحقيقه بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر فيه . فإن حكمها يكون معيباً بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة . (الطعن رقم 10229 لسنة 67 جلسة 2007/07/16 س 58 )

----------

